# Antenna users should wait for a new TV



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Because of a recent topic on antenna reception I had noticed some new channels listed are named "next generation"
So I looked it up, apparently they can get you better reception in bad weather trees planes flying over head etc.

Unfortunatly you need a TV with a ATSC 3.0 tuner.
There are a few out there price tags of around 1200 and UP, from what my searches provided.

It seems the industry is going this way and purchasing a common ATSC 1.0 tuner TV will become more or less obsolete for antenna users. I think I read after the station switches to 3.0, they have to wait 5 yrs before dropping the older 1.0 frequency.

I was thinking of getting a new TV this year to replace my 11 yr old LG, but as it's working fine I will wait till the TV industry switches over.









ATSC 3.0: NEXT-GEN TV (UPDATE FOR 2020!)


Photo by Jadon Kelly Originally Posted On: https://www.antennajunkies.com/atsc-3-0-next-gen-tv/




www.cbs19news.com









__





Loading…






www.nexttv.com













ATSC 3.0: All you need to know about broadcast TV's next step | Digital Trends


ATSC 3.0 is increasing its footprint on the world of digital broadcasting. What exactly is ATSC 3.0, and how can you experience it? We've got the answers.




www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

When did getting television reception become so complicated?

I sometimes miss the days when you could buy just about any television, connect a rabbit ear antenna or an outdoor aerial, tweak the the antenna position and viola reception. 

Now you almost need to be a NASA engineer (and have the budget) just to setup and watch television. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Drachenfire said:


> When did getting television reception become so complicated?
> 
> I sometimes miss the days when you could buy just about any television, connect a rabbit ear antenna or an outdoor aerial, tweak the the antenna position and viola reception.
> 
> Now you almost need to be a NASA engineer (and have the budget) just to setup and watch television. 🤷‍♂️


Well we went through this once before 1996? I think, when signals went digital.
Fortunately it was around the time flat screens came out, so most new tv's came with a digital tuner.
And there was a free "tuner box" available for the old sets.
NO free box is provided this time.
There is a box to buy about $200 and it can't handle the audio so it has to be set up with internet and an antenna together, I'll pass on that I imagine the vid and audio will be a little off, kinda like when they dub in.

Old antennas are still good though.

But as NextGen signals come out and 1.0 is dropped... TV's with 1.0 will be obsolete as far as Antenna goes.
A lot of people buying new TV's today are going to be pissed, IF they are cord cutters or just also use an antenna.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> Well we went through this once before 1996? I think, when signals went digital.
> Fortunately it was around the time flat screens came out, so most new tv's came with a digital tuner.
> And there was a free "tuner box" available for the old sets.
> NO free box is provided this time.
> ...


Makes you almost want to dump the process altogether. Just invest in a good OLED and surround sound system and stick with a couple of streaming services and DVDs...


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Drachenfire said:


> Makes you almost want to dump the process altogether. Just invest in a good OLED and surround sound system and stick with a couple of streaming services and DVDs...


Yes, but we like to get the local news weather traffic stuff.
I have an internet source that I can get anything on for free streaming. Just not broadcasts.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Drachenfire said:


> When did getting television reception become so complicated?
> 
> I sometimes miss the days when you could buy just about any television, connect a rabbit ear antenna or an outdoor aerial, tweak the the antenna position and viola reception.
> 
> Now you almost need to be a NASA engineer (and have the budget) just to setup and watch television. 🤷‍♂️


? You can still buy just about any television, connect rabbit ear antenna or outdoor aerial to it, and voila reception. Other than pressing the "auto find all channels" button on the TV remote control.

Even setting up an HTPC computer to record channels as a DVR isn't too difficult depending on which software program you use.

The big thing about ATSC 3.0 is it can transmit 4k video. Some stations are already airing in 3.0, but it's optional, and they have to continue also broadcasting in 1.0.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

When I was a kid my dad had a wire bed spring up in the attic connected to the black and white 19" TV with 300 ohm twin lead. We got the usual 3 stations. I'm older than some of the dirt in my yard.

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

FM3 said:


> ? You can still buy just about any television, connect rabbit ear antenna or outdoor aerial to it, and voila reception. Other than pressing the "auto find all channels" button on the TV remote control.
> 
> Even setting up an HTPC computer to record channels as a DVR isn't too difficult depending on which software program you use.
> 
> The big thing about ATSC 3.0 is it can transmit 4k video. Some stations are already airing in 3.0, but it's optional, and they have to continue also broadcasting in 1.0.


They can stop ver 1.0 in five years after starting 3.0

"Unlike the switch from analog NTSC video to digital ATSC video, which was a mandatory one, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) approved ATSC 3.0 in a way that allowed stations to broadcast in the new format on a voluntary basis. More to the point, stations that do voluntarily broadcast in ATSC 3.0 must continue to offer ATSC 1.0 signals for at least five years after the switch."









ATSC 3.0: All you need to know about broadcast TV's next step | Digital Trends


ATSC 3.0 is increasing its footprint on the world of digital broadcasting. What exactly is ATSC 3.0, and how can you experience it? We've got the answers.




www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

New TVs are already out supporting ATSC 3. I picked up a newer TV two weeks ago, and the ATSC 3 tuner was a listed feature. So, if people are shopping, that is something to look out for. 

Certainly a bit of deja vu with regards to analog to digital ( which was in the late 2000s really, not 90s ). For the consumers who depend on OTA, it again means TVs and antenna boxes go obsolete.

How many markets have ATSC 3 already?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

icerabbit said:


> New TVs are already out supporting ATSC 3. I picked up a newer TV two weeks ago, and the ATSC 3 tuner was a listed feature. So, if people are shopping, that is something to look out for.
> 
> Certainly a bit of deja vu with regards to analog to digital ( which was in the late 2000s really, not 90s ). For the consumers who depend on OTA, it again means TVs and antenna boxes go obsolete.
> 
> How many markets have ATSC 3 already?


I wasn't sure when the digital happened, I guessed 1996 

I saw that Houston Tx had them when on a different topic and then I checked mine in Nashville Tn. and we have them, all the major networks.
It was the first I even new about it.

EDIT...


*"Where is NEXTGEN TV Now?*
As of June 2022, NEXTGEN TV channels are available in 51 markets, reaching over 50% of US households. Broadcasters plan to reach more than 75% of the US population by the end of 2022. However, stations in smaller markets may find it difficult to finance technology upgrades and will continue broadcasting in the ATSC 1.0 standard. The impact of NEXTGEN TV is projected to be limited initially, because consumers need to purchase a set-top box or a new, ATSC 3.0 compatible TV to make use of the signal."






TV Broadcasters Excited by Prospects for NEXTGEN TV


With the rollout of ATSC 3.0 standards (called NEXTGEN TV), broadcasters can finally see what viewers are watching, personalize their experience, and deliver ads in real time.




www.freedoniafocusreports.com




.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Thanks for that link. At least they're making progress. 

Have to love the 51 markets covering half the population thing. To my mind that is more like 51 metropolitan towns with partial coverage ( 8 stations in Orlando, 5 in Tampa, ... ) with at least a channel each ... covering about 60 miles in each direction?  Thus hardly half the population, I think. 

It is kind of like the cell providers coloring the entire US map as covered area.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

icerabbit said:


> Thanks for that link. At least they're making progress.
> 
> Have to love the 51 markets covering half the population thing. To my mind that is more like 51 metropolitan towns with partial coverage ( 8 stations in Orlando, 5 in Tampa, ... ) with at least a channel each ... covering about 60 miles in each direction?  Thus hardly half the population, I think.
> 
> It is kind of like the cell providers coloring the entire US map as covered area.


Right, well if they cover all the highly populated areas (NYC etc) they could be getting 51%. land area wise...not so much.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Exactly ... just a little pet peeve


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Apparently a bit of big brother here, from what I read they will now be able to tell what you are watching and when, and solicit you with personalized Ads...


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The lists of markets with ATAC3 broadcasts are not necessarily comprehensive. For example, Memphis, TN (market size in the low 50s) is not on some lists, but has 1 station transmitting ATSC3 signals. The station is low power and on channel 6 (VHF-Low band) which my antenna. I can't receive it, but the signal is there.

As to big brother, I wouldn't bet the farm on it unless your TV is connected to the internet.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

GrayHair said:


> The lists of markets with ATAC3 broadcasts are not necessarily comprehensive. For example, Memphis, TN (market size in the low 50s) is not on some lists, but has 1 station transmitting ATSC3 signals. The station is low power and on channel 6 (VHF-Low band) which my antenna. I can't receive it, but the signal is there.
> 
> As to big brother, I wouldn't bet the farm on it unless your TV is connected to the internet.


From what I have read the newer tv's with the 3.0 tuner will have wifi capability for other streaming functions, so yes if it is connected they have access.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Even if you have an older 4K TV, you could always get a cheap ATSC 3.0 Tuner Box.
All other TV's built in 2021 and up should already have it.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Deja-vue said:


> Even if you have an older 4K TV, you could always get a cheap ATSC 3.0 Tuner Box.
> All other TV's built in 2021 and up should already have it.


They cost around $200 and the audio codec doesn't work, so you have to get the audio from an internet connection, and I highly doubt the sync of audio from internet and video from antenna will match.

"There _is_ one problem as far as ATSC 3.0 goes, although it has nothing to do with the HDHomeRun Flex 4K. NextGenTV channels use the Dolby AC-4 audio format, which is not as universally supported as older formats, such as MP3. While all the HDHomeRun apps all support Dolby AC-4, VLC Media Player doesn’t, which means I don’t get any sound when watching NextGenTV channels through VLC. For TV sets that don’t support Dolby AC-4, Silicon Dust has a clever cloud transcoding service that flips the audio into a compatible format. If you do have problems with NextGenTV (or anything else HDHomeRun-related, for that matter), SiliconDust has an active support forum packed with knowledgeable users and company staff, most of whom are happy to troubleshoot and answer questions."









The HDHomeRun Flex 4K is a cheap and easy way to get NextGenTV


The diminutive HDHomeRun Flex 4K streams broadcast TV across your home network, making local TV available to all your devices, and it’s an easy way to get NextGenTV broadcasts.




www.techhive.com


----------



## MTVhike (7 mo ago)

icerabbit said:


> New TVs are already out supporting ATSC 3. I picked up a newer TV two weeks ago, and the ATSC 3 tuner was a listed feature. So, if people are shopping, that is something to look out for.
> 
> Certainly a bit of deja vu with regards to analog to digital ( which was in the late 2000s really, not 90s ). For the consumers who depend on OTA, it again means TVs and antenna boxes go obsolete.
> 
> How many markets have ATSC 3 already?


Many NYC stations went digital before 9/11/2001 and lost their transmitters which were on the WTC.


----------

